# Zum 1. Mal auf Premium SMS reingefallen brauche bitte Hilfe



## Bama Boy (27 August 2008)

Hallo, ich brauche euren Rat

Habe heute mein Handy eingeschaltet und ne sms geöffnet. Diese war so unglaublich fies geschrieben das zwar bedenken hatte aber dennoch nicht so viel misstrauen stand ja auch nix da von kosten usw....

So war der ungefähre Wortlaut: Hallo jemand hat ihnen einen text und eine foto geschickt: zum öffnen bitte das wort mms an die 20123.

Da ich selten mms verschicke, war mir auch nicht bewusst was das für ein scheiß war :wall:. Auf jeden fall erhielt ich eine sms mit dem ungefähren wortlaut Jede sms die sie jetzt verschicken kostet sie 1,99 euro.......

Vor Wut hab ich dann beide sms gelöscht . (Zum Glück) bekam ich aber dann vom anbietet wieder eine sms mit dem Satz "hallo süßer hast du lust auf nen heißen pictausch und so nen mist -.-

hab die sms sperren lassen und sie da...........5 minuten später.....widda eine..........das heißt also unseriös da ich im internet gelesen habe wen ma die nummer sperrt und es kommt trotzdem weiter solche sms können die mir nix anhaben.

Naja meine frage ist jetzt was soll ich tun. Soll ich der Bundesnetzagentur den missbrauch melden?
Und soll ich morgen zur Telekom und ihnen die sms zeigen und was sperren lassen oder so?
oder soll ich mich direkt bei dem unseriösen anbieter melden und ihnen drohen?

Hab im Internet rausgefunden wer die sms verschickt.

*INA Service GmbH*

Willhoop 7
22453 Hamburg
Produkt: Premium SMS

Hotline-Kurzwahl: *01805 - 108 108*
Fax-Nummer: *04055707100*
Erreichbarkeit: *Mo.-Do. 8-19 Uhr Fr. 8-17 Uhr*

PS: danke schonmal für eure Hilfe, fühle mich ma widda komplett überfordert mit der situation :unzufrieden:, SORRY FÜR RECHTSCHREIBFEHLER ABER ICH BIN AUFGEWÜHHLT !!!!!!!!

PS ²: noch ne frage für leute die sich auskennen is des so wen ich eine sms schreibe das die 1,99 kostet.........oder is das so wen die sms schicken das die mir 1,99 berechnen? des wär die größte sauerei ICH ZAHLE MA GAR NIX :bang:


----------



## Bama Boy (27 August 2008)

*AW: Zum 1. Mal auf Premium SMS reingefallen brauche bitte Hilfe*

Habe im Internet was gefunden könnte euch interessieren


http://www.focus.de/politik/deutschland/tid-11330/handy-spam-authentische-lockrufe_aid_314769.html


----------



## mypopp (27 August 2008)

*AW: Zum 1. Mal auf Premium SMS reingefallen brauche bitte Hilfe*

Haßt du da mal angerufen ?


----------



## Bama Boy (27 August 2008)

*AW: Zum 1. Mal auf Premium SMS reingefallen brauche bitte Hilfe*

nein, werde ich auch nicht tun im moment. Hab zwar noch keine Rückläufe bzw. hilfe und tipps hier erhalten werde aber

mich an das Bundes dings da melden und den schreiben und dann auch die premium sms auf mein handy sperren lassen.


----------



## mypopp (27 August 2008)

*AW: Zum 1. Mal auf Premium SMS reingefallen brauche bitte Hilfe*

[FONT=&quot]Na ja über die Bundesnetzagentur kannst du das ja nicht sperren lassen da müsstet du dich an dein Vertragspartner wenden.[/FONT]


----------



## Bama Boy (27 August 2008)

*AW: Zum 1. Mal auf Premium SMS reingefallen brauche bitte Hilfe*

ne schon klar das mit der bundesnetzagentur mach ich nur um ne sicherheit zu haben das ich denen keinen cent zahlen muss.

und das mit dem sperren regele ich übermorgen bei der telekom die sollen mir das sperren.


----------



## mypopp (29 August 2008)

*AW: Zum 1. Mal auf Premium SMS reingefallen brauche bitte Hilfe*

Also T-Mobile sagte einfach nur die SMS Löschen mehr nicht ...


----------



## Bama Boy (30 August 2008)

*AW: Zum 1. Mal auf Premium SMS reingefallen brauche bitte Hilfe*

haste auch sowas gehabt oder woher weißte des?

war heute bei t-mobile.......die haben nur die funktionen ein wenig eingeschränkt

ich muss selber bei der firma anruf und die sperren lass :wall:


----------

